# Ultegra 6600 bottom bracket



## minnbiker (Oct 17, 2006)

I am presently buying a shimano ultegra 6600 crank for my bike. My question is do I need to use the ultegra 6600 bottom bracket or can I use the dura ace 7800 as well? If I can use the dura ace bottom bracket is it a better bottom bracket than the ultegra?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

You can use either BB. I'm not even sure they're different, since the prices I see for them are always the same. In general, you can mix 6600 and 7800 components:

http://bike.shimano.com/publish/con...le.tmp/Front drive road compatibility.pdf.pdf


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

6600 is better according to some people here. in the last gen, dura ace BB's had problems in durability due to the gaskets giving way. ultegra are sealed bearings


----------

